# Suggestions on job opportunities in Guadalajara?



## srad97

Hello all,
Complete newbie here with an interesting dilema:

I'm a US born citizen, I was raised in the US and moved to Guadalajara back in '89 (I was 13 years old back then). I coursed my Secundaria ( equivalent to Junior High), Preparatoria ( High School ) and even did about 1.5 years or Architecure at the Universidad de Guadalajara. In early 2000, and after not completing my career in Architecture, I decided to move back to the US, and have been there (Los Angeles) ever since. In those 11 plus years, I 've dedicated myself to working in the transportation and Logistics fields. Long story short, I'm one month shy of my 35th birthday, im single, no kids and no real motivation to continue living in Los Angeles. 
Being that my heart is still in Guadalajara, that my parents and younger brother still live there, it is my hearts desire to somehow find my way back to Guadalajara. The only catch , however.....employment. I'm skeptical about taking that leap without having a solid income where I can sustain myself, and make a decent living. I know I will have to adjust to alot of things again ( like no more In n Out, Fat Burger, Cheese Cake Factory lol ), but all in all, im ready to make that change.

Now that you all have a little insight on where I'm coming from, does anyone here know of any forums, job placement agencies, referrals, etc where I might be able to go to? Worth mentioning Im not just interested in Transportation and /or Logistics jobs, dont want to pigeon hole myself into JUST this kind of job. I'd like to take advantage of my managerial experience, and my knowledge of business protocol both in the US and Mexico markets, and how to effectively communicate and interact amongst the two. Believe it or not....speaking articulate English and Spanish alone is not enough, there's a fine art in learning how to be effective in communicating in a formal business setting. I was very successful at "decluttering" the process and not getting too caught up in unnecessary "formalities" and loss of translation. With this said....any and all help, advise, suggestions would greatly be appreciated !

Also, I've lived in Guadalajara for many years, so I have a great understanding of the way of life there, so if anyone has questions....odd as they may seem, feel free to contact me...I'll be more that happy to help anyone out. :ranger:


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi there and welcome to the forum,

I suggest to register with occ.com.mx and start looking for jobs there. Then you'll need to google recruitment agencies in Guadalajara and send your CV/apply for jobs with all of them. 

As an american citizen I'd also suggest you get in touch with the American Chamber in Guadalajara as sometimes they have job listings aimed at Americans with USA experience as that is the profile the companies are asking for. This used to be the case a few years ago when I still lived in Mexico, not sure if this has changed, but is worth trying. 

I'd say your best bet are multi national companies with operations/HQ's in Guadalajara. Google them and apply with them directly.


Do you have dual citizenship? If not you may want to get that sorted, as it may increase your chances of getting hired. 

I think the best/most direct way of gaining employment is by moving there on your own... unemployment is growing in Mexico so companies really don't have a reason to bring candidates from overseas if there are plenty available already in Mexico. So that means you'll have to support yourself until you find a job.

Also you may want to get in touch with these folks and see if they offer job placement services to their members Aprocal (they are fusioned with the Internacional Federetion of Purchasing and Supply Management/Institute for Supply Management. Check first if they do have job listings otherwise I wouldn't pay the membership 

Good luck


----------



## TundraGreen

One option you might think about is volunteering for the Peace Corps. They are interested in specialists with experience in business management. They provide support at a living level, not generous, but sufficient to live on. And the standard two years, might give you a chance to look around and find something permanent. There seem to be three times in people's lives when they volunteer for the Peace Corps: Just out of college, at a transition to retirement, and some mid-career folks looking to change their careers or take a break. I see two problems with my suggestion. One is that it might be hard to get an assignment in a specific city in a specific country, not impossible but maybe difficult or a lot of waiting. More significantly, I think the Peace Corps has a rule against assigning anyone to a location where they have relatives. But if you were flexible enough to work in another city in Mexico, it might be easier. All of their Mexico assignments are in central Mexico, so you would be closer to family in any event.


----------



## mexliving

the first type of job that comes to mind is at the gdl call centers .... although some places just pay around 1,600 pesos per week.... i have heard a couple that pay 10,000 pesos per month plus bonuses..... that one is receiving calls from a texas utility company and if the customer signs up for another year of service you get bonuses/ the gentleman i met that worked there for 1 year while in gdl told me he would average 4,000 to 6,000 pesos extra per month from the bonuses.


----------



## DonBlanco8

Hi Srad97,

I use a MX-US logistics company in GDL and over the years have seen them hire a english and US citizens in their sales dept. If you're interested, send me a PM and i'll forward details.

Saludos



srad97 said:


> Hello all,
> Complete newbie here with an interesting dilema:
> 
> I'm a US born citizen, I was raised in the US and moved to Guadalajara back in '89 (I was 13 years old back then). I coursed my Secundaria ( equivalent to Junior High), Preparatoria ( High School ) and even did about 1.5 years or Architecure at the Universidad de Guadalajara. In early 2000, and after not completing my career in Architecture, I decided to move back to the US, and have been there (Los Angeles) ever since. In those 11 plus years, I 've dedicated myself to working in the transportation and Logistics fields. Long story short, I'm one month shy of my 35th birthday, im single, no kids and no real motivation to continue living in Los Angeles.
> Being that my heart is still in Guadalajara, that my parents and younger brother still live there, it is my hearts desire to somehow find my way back to Guadalajara. The only catch , however.....employment. I'm skeptical about taking that leap without having a solid income where I can sustain myself, and make a decent living. I know I will have to adjust to alot of things again ( like no more In n Out, Fat Burger, Cheese Cake Factory lol ), but all in all, im ready to make that change.
> 
> Now that you all have a little insight on where I'm coming from, does anyone here know of any forums, job placement agencies, referrals, etc where I might be able to go to? Worth mentioning Im not just interested in Transportation and /or Logistics jobs, dont want to pigeon hole myself into JUST this kind of job. I'd like to take advantage of my managerial experience, and my knowledge of business protocol both in the US and Mexico markets, and how to effectively communicate and interact amongst the two. Believe it or not....speaking articulate English and Spanish alone is not enough, there's a fine art in learning how to be effective in communicating in a formal business setting. I was very successful at "decluttering" the process and not getting too caught up in unnecessary "formalities" and loss of translation. With this said....any and all help, advise, suggestions would greatly be appreciated !
> 
> Also, I've lived in Guadalajara for many years, so I have a great understanding of the way of life there, so if anyone has questions....odd as they may seem, feel free to contact me...I'll be more that happy to help anyone out. :ranger:


----------



## tepetapan

Dude, You are 35, single, no kids, family living in the area you wish to move to... what are you doing? Looking for a guarantee, a 3 year warranty? The cards are stacked in you favor, you speak spanish, went to school in Mexico, love the area of Guadalajara. Run, do not walk, back to Mexico! There are thousands upon thousands of people who would love to be in your position. You will find a job but odds are a job will find you first.


----------



## Queretaro

Just to give more information on the Peace Corps option. I was actually in one of the first Peace Corps groups to come to Mexico (got married to a Mexican girl and never went back) and still see the many members and administrators regularly. The one big stumbling block for the initial poster is the lack of a college degree (he did not mention if he has finished since dropping out). 

For the most part, unless you have decades of very specialized experience, having a college degree is a minimum requirement for joining the Peace Corps. Even more so I would say in Mexico in which the volunteers are places with CONACYT centers or the like. As I am sure many people have already experienced in Mexico, if you are not able to put a _Lic _or _Ing _or similar in the beginning of your business card, people will not give you much credit on the higher professional levels. 

The only post for the Peace Corps in Guadalajara are with the two CONACYT centers (unless they have added new sites since I got out a few years ago) and they will definitely ask for a college degree, if not a Masters.

Not trying to discourage you, but just trying to keep the poster from wasting time if he does not meet the minimum requirements. Good luck!


----------



## TundraGreen

Queretaro said:


> Just to give more information on the Peace Corps option. I was actually in one of the first Peace Corps groups to come to Mexico (got married to a Mexican girl and never went back) and still see the many members and administrators regularly. The one big stumbling block for the initial poster is the lack of a college degree (he did not mention if he has finished since dropping out).
> 
> For the most part, unless you have decades of very specialized experience, having a college degree is a minimum requirement for joining the Peace Corps. Even more so I would say in Mexico in which the volunteers are places with CONACYT centers or the like. As I am sure many people have already experienced in Mexico, if you are not able to put a _Lic _or _Ing _or similar in the beginning of your business card, people will not give you much credit on the higher professional levels.
> 
> The only post for the Peace Corps in Guadalajara are with the two CONACYT centers (unless they have added new sites since I got out a few years ago) and they will definitely ask for a college degree, if not a Masters.
> 
> Not trying to discourage you, but just trying to keep the poster from wasting time if he does not meet the minimum requirements. Good luck!


Good point about needing a college degree. I don't know how the Peace Corps would credit the 10 year or 15 years of experience. Also, as Qro said the CONACYT centers are very degree conscious. However, one of the two sites for Volunteers in Gdl is a SEMARNAT center (Bosque la Primavera) where the situation is a little different.


----------



## Balboa

I recently posted a similar story. My heart is in Guadalajara too.

I found a job posting online that interested me. I applied, interviewed, and was offered the role.

Its very possible, I am proof, I hope it works out for you too.

Regrds


----------



## johnmex

tepetapan said:


> Dude, You are 35, single, no kids, family living in the area you wish to move to... what are you doing? Looking for a guarantee, a 3 year warranty? The cards are stacked in you favor, you speak spanish, went to school in Mexico, love the area of Guadalajara. Run, do not walk, back to Mexico! There are thousands upon thousands of people who would love to be in your position. You will find a job but odds are a job will find you first.


Plus srad97 mentions having relatives here in Guadalajara. Do like any good Mexicano would do, move in with one of them!

My mother teaches business English out of her home and does quite well. Maybe srad97 could do the same but with "logistics English"?


----------



## Artster

srad97 said:


> Hello all,
> Complete newbie here with an interesting dilema:
> 
> I'm a US born citizen, I was raised in the US and moved to Guadalajara back in '89 (I was 13 years old back then). I coursed my Secundaria ( equivalent to Junior High), Preparatoria ( High School ) and even did about 1.5 years or Architecure at the Universidad de Guadalajara. In early 2000, and after not completing my career in Architecture, I decided to move back to the US, and have been there (Los Angeles) ever since. In those 11 plus years, I 've dedicated myself to working in the transportation and Logistics fields. Long story short, I'm one month shy of my 35th birthday, im single, no kids and no real motivation to continue living in Los Angeles.
> Being that my heart is still in Guadalajara, that my parents and younger brother still live there, it is my hearts desire to somehow find my way back to Guadalajara. The only catch , however.....employment. I'm skeptical about taking that leap without having a solid income where I can sustain myself, and make a decent living. I know I will have to adjust to alot of things again ( like no more In n Out, Fat Burger, Cheese Cake Factory lol ), but all in all, im ready to make that change.
> 
> Now that you all have a little insight on where I'm coming from, does anyone here know of any forums, job placement agencies, referrals, etc where I might be able to go to? Worth mentioning Im not just interested in Transportation and /or Logistics jobs, dont want to pigeon hole myself into JUST this kind of job. I'd like to take advantage of my managerial experience, and my knowledge of business protocol both in the US and Mexico markets, and how to effectively communicate and interact amongst the two. Believe it or not....speaking articulate English and Spanish alone is not enough, there's a fine art in learning how to be effective in communicating in a formal business setting. I was very successful at "decluttering" the process and not getting too caught up in unnecessary "formalities" and loss of translation. With this said....any and all help, advise, suggestions would greatly be appreciated !
> 
> Also, I've lived in Guadalajara for many years, so I have a great understanding of the way of life there, so if anyone has questions....odd as they may seem, feel free to contact me...I'll be more that happy to help anyone out. :ranger:


Come on down! You should be able to find something pretty quick. The main issue in my mind would be your work eligibility. Do you have dual citizenship?

I own a boutique hotel & restaurant in San Pedro Tlaquepaque and I'd be interested in a candidate with your experience, although your experience is not directly related.

The main thing is being here so, come on down. I too moved down from Los Angeles. I did it nine years ago and I love it!

Feel free to contact me if I could be of help.


----------



## Arath

*Hi!!! I have a question for you!*

Hello, my name is Antonio, and I just saw your post, and I have the same dilemma as you did, but the thing is that I am already here in Guadalajara, and unfortunately I haven’t found a job. I opened my own business, it is a Burger place, but I would like to work as well. I was born in TX, and like you i did my schooling in MX, Chihuahua to be precise. Anyhow, after I served on the USN, I graduated in Business Management & Administration at the University of Texas. Now that I am here, I came to find out that most of the companies have inexperience HR departments, and they only hire their friends, relatives or referrals! And this situation is driving crazy!!! LOL I have my resume, on OCC Mundial ,like someone here recommended and nothing yet. My question to you is; do you have a job yet? I would like to get in contact with you, of course if you don’t mind. 



srad97 said:


> Hello all,
> Complete newbie here with an interesting dilema:
> 
> I'm a US born citizen, I was raised in the US and moved to Guadalajara back in '89 (I was 13 years old back then). I coursed my Secundaria ( equivalent to Junior High), Preparatoria ( High School ) and even did about 1.5 years or Architecure at the Universidad de Guadalajara. In early 2000, and after not completing my career in Architecture, I decided to move back to the US, and have been there (Los Angeles) ever since. In those 11 plus years, I 've dedicated myself to working in the transportation and Logistics fields. Long story short, I'm one month shy of my 35th birthday, im single, no kids and no real motivation to continue living in Los Angeles.
> Being that my heart is still in Guadalajara, that my parents and younger brother still live there, it is my hearts desire to somehow find my way back to Guadalajara. The only catch , however.....employment. I'm skeptical about taking that leap without having a solid income where I can sustain myself, and make a decent living. I know I will have to adjust to alot of things again ( like no more In n Out, Fat Burger, Cheese Cake Factory lol ), but all in all, im ready to make that change.
> 
> Now that you all have a little insight on where I'm coming from, does anyone here know of any forums, job placement agencies, referrals, etc where I might be able to go to? Worth mentioning Im not just interested in Transportation and /or Logistics jobs, dont want to pigeon hole myself into JUST this kind of job. I'd like to take advantage of my managerial experience, and my knowledge of business protocol both in the US and Mexico markets, and how to effectively communicate and interact amongst the two. Believe it or not....speaking articulate English and Spanish alone is not enough, there's a fine art in learning how to be effective in communicating in a formal business setting. I was very successful at "decluttering" the process and not getting too caught up in unnecessary "formalities" and loss of translation. With this said....any and all help, advise, suggestions would greatly be appreciated !
> 
> Also, I've lived in Guadalajara for many years, so I have a great understanding of the way of life there, so if anyone has questions....odd as they may seem, feel free to contact me...I'll be more that happy to help anyone out. :ranger:


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may have to find the best looking HR specialist in a company that you like; then marry her.


----------



## Arath

*Thanks 4 ur quick response*

Hey Thanks! how can I reach you? I don't know if I am allow to write my phone number here or my email address, 
The issue that u mentioned it is not an issue, I do have dual citizenship, I already have my IFE, CURP and all that fancy stuff that the law requires! lets have a talk! 




Artster said:


> Come on down! You should be able to find something pretty quick. The main issue in my mind would be your work eligibility. Do you have dual citizenship?
> 
> I own a boutique hotel & restaurant in San Pedro Tlaquepaque and I'd be interested in a candidate with your experience, although your experience is not directly related.
> 
> The main thing is being here so, come on down. I too moved down from Los Angeles. I did it nine years ago and I love it!
> 
> Feel free to contact me if I could be of help.


----------



## Arath

*Lol*

Trust me I already tried that! & they are hard headed! hahaha still looking! any suggestions?



RVGRINGO said:


> You may have to find the best looking HR specialist in a company that you like; then marry her.


----------



## jojo

Arath said:


> Hey Thanks! how can I reach you? I don't know if I am allow to write my phone number here or my email address,
> The issue that u mentioned it is not an issue, I do have dual citizenship, I already have my IFE, CURP and all that fancy stuff that the law requires! lets have a talk!


Arath, if you make five posts (another 2 to go), that will open up your privayte messaging so that you can then chat off forum. We discourage phone numbers and e-mail addresses cos you never know who will contact you or how many - e-mail addresses get swooped on by "bot" thingies who will then fill your inbox up

Jo xxx


----------



## Arath

*ok ok*

OK Thanks for the heads up! so all I need to do now is to post one more, correct? and then wait for the chat to open?



jojo said:


> Arath, if you make five posts (another 2 to go), that will open up your privayte messaging so that you can then chat off forum. We discourage phone numbers and e-mail addresses cos you never know who will contact you or how many - e-mail addresses get swooped on by "bot" thingies who will then fill your inbox up
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Arath said:


> OK Thanks for the heads up! so all I need to do now is to post one more, correct? and then wait for the chat to open?


You should be there now. So you need to go to the person you want to send a message to and click on their name. That will give you a drop down screen with options - you want the "send private message to.." option!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Arath

*I think one more to go...*

I just look at the guy's name but i didnt get that option, the one u mentioned, so i guess that one more post? Jojo once again, thanks



jojo said:


> You should be there now. So you need to go to the person you want to send a message to and click on their name. That will give you a drop down screen with options - you want the "send private message to.." option!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## dongringo

srad97 - As you probably know, most decent jobs in Mexico are not filled by qualification but by connections. 

Go home with enough money to last a while and start networking with your family.
Unless you have sought after expertise, you might be making more money as a pineapple seller or a cab driver.


----------



## Balboa

You have to apply online, be qualified, and know English... it worked for me


----------



## Bretski

*Jobs in Guadalajara*

Hola
Newbie here (first post or reply)........I now live in Guadalajara (Tonala) and looking for work! I have a sales background in the U.S. but do not speak fluent spanish. Looking for any help or advice for jobs here in Guadalajara. Thank you for your timely response
Bretski





srad97 said:


> Hello all,
> Complete newbie here with an interesting dilema:
> 
> I'm a US born citizen, I was raised in the US and moved to Guadalajara back in '89 (I was 13 years old back then). I coursed my Secundaria ( equivalent to Junior High), Preparatoria ( High School ) and even did about 1.5 years or Architecure at the Universidad de Guadalajara. In early 2000, and after not completing my career in Architecture, I decided to move back to the US, and have been there (Los Angeles) ever since. In those 11 plus years, I 've dedicated myself to working in the transportation and Logistics fields. Long story short, I'm one month shy of my 35th birthday, im single, no kids and no real motivation to continue living in Los Angeles.
> Being that my heart is still in Guadalajara, that my parents and younger brother still live there, it is my hearts desire to somehow find my way back to Guadalajara. The only catch , however.....employment. I'm skeptical about taking that leap without having a solid income where I can sustain myself, and make a decent living. I know I will have to adjust to alot of things again ( like no more In n Out, Fat Burger, Cheese Cake Factory lol ), but all in all, im ready to make that change.
> 
> Now that you all have a little insight on where I'm coming from, does anyone here know of any forums, job placement agencies, referrals, etc where I might be able to go to? Worth mentioning Im not just interested in Transportation and /or Logistics jobs, dont want to pigeon hole myself into JUST this kind of job. I'd like to take advantage of my managerial experience, and my knowledge of business protocol both in the US and Mexico markets, and how to effectively communicate and interact amongst the two. Believe it or not....speaking articulate English and Spanish alone is not enough, there's a fine art in learning how to be effective in communicating in a formal business setting. I was very successful at "decluttering" the process and not getting too caught up in unnecessary "formalities" and loss of translation. With this said....any and all help, advise, suggestions would greatly be appreciated !
> 
> Also, I've lived in Guadalajara for many years, so I have a great understanding of the way of life there, so if anyone has questions....odd as they may seem, feel free to contact me...I'll be more that happy to help anyone out. :ranger:


----------



## circle110

Bretski said:


> Hola
> Newbie here (first post or reply)........I now live in Guadalajara (Tonala) and looking for work! I have a sales background in the U.S. but do not speak fluent spanish. Looking for any help or advice for jobs here in Guadalajara. Thank you for your timely response
> Bretski


You need a visa with work permission and Mexico heavily protects it's jobs from foreigners. If you don't have a very unique skill that a Mexican can't duplicate, it will be difficult. 

Unless you are a Mexican citizen your chances are almost nil outside of working at a call center, selling timeshares (not many of those in GDL probably) or teaching English. If you were fluent in Spanish you might have a small shot but even then it is tough outside those fields.

It may be easier to start your own business if you are inclined to entrepreneurial ventures.


----------



## Keysapparel

Hello all, 

I am also looking for a job in Guadalajara. I have plenty of work experience and will be completing my BA in business admin in 3 months. My heart is there and I would love to find a job. I only speak a little spanish but my girlfriend lives there and i also have friends who are all nationals. I know i will learn quickly. If you have any suggestions or could point me in the right direction i would be very grateful. 

Regards


----------



## RVGRINGO

You would need to find an international company to sponsor you for a working visa and transfer to Guadalajara, as your best bet. Otherwise, you would need to meet the financial requirements for a residence visa through your nearest Mexican Consulate.


----------



## matt23

I have a friend who works for Dell there and he is Mx/Am


----------



## omargio

arster im interested in working in your hotel, i too come from usa and currently in guadalajara looking for a job .please contact me


----------



## Artster

*Resume*



omargio said:


> arster im interested in working in your hotel, i too come from usa and currently in guadalajara looking for a job .please contact me


Hi Omargio!

Thanks for your message. Why don't you email me your resume with your contact information and I'll take a look at it. My email is [email protected]

Thanks!
AM


----------

